# Whisky links



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I've just started collecting Whisky (mainly Scotch) links, and thought I would share. I've organized them just a little bit, and haven't bothered to include any links to official websites of specific distilleries, since those are pretty easy to find by searching. Hopefully this can become one of those add yours / edit original post threads...

*General Scotch:*
The Scotch Blog
maltwhiskey.com.
Malt Madness
Whiskyfun by Malt Maniacs' Serge
Whisky Guild
Lindores Whisky Society
Glenfiddich Blog
Malt Resistance Blog

*Big reference sites:*
Discovering Distilleries
A to Z of Scotch Whisky Information
ScotchWhisky.com
Whisky.com
Whisky and distilleries in Scotland
Edinburgh malt whisky tour

*Misc:*
Pronunciation of Scotch distilleries
Classic Malts
The Whisky Portal's whisky links
Whisky Magazine
Malt Advocate
The Scotch Malt Whisky Society of America
WhiskyTAG
Malt Drinker's Diary
Welcome to The Scotch Doc
The Scotch Connoisseur Page
Dr.Whisky
When Scotch lies down with vodka

*Retail:*
The Malt Project
ScotchFinder
WhiskyAuction.Com
WhiskyBay
Sam's Wine
Binnys
K&L Wine Merchants
Shoppers Vineyard
Duke of Perth Review by Sean Parnell


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice collection of links. This will help


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

For the bourbon drinkers, a couple of very informative places:

The Bourbon Enthusiast

straightbourbon.com


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

never ceases to amaze me how many malt enthusiasts have just about every site worth talking about listed *EXCEPT* www.malt.maniacs.com

for years this has been a main reference of mine - the opinions appear to be unbiased as in no industry influence at all. hope you're not busy for about a month or two though.
o


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

then again looking back at the list of links you provided, if i remember correctly malt maniacs & malt madness are interchangeable both reaching the same site. good to see someone else does in fact reference that site.

maybe i spoke too soon.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Chè said:


> then again looking back at the list of links you provided, if i remember correctly malt maniacs & malt madness are interchangeable both reaching the same site. good to see someone else does in fact reference that site.


yeah, for the moment they are the same, but I think they are set to become two seperate sites soon...


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a decent enough site for the very beginner, for a quick intro into the world of scotch. it is no way near as comprehensive as the stuff above, but ive given it to friends who have been interested in scotch but not enough to read a serious detailed site to start with. it also has some interesting links (Thai whisky anyone??):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A602939


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I've just started collecting Whisky (mainly Scotch) links, and thought I would share. I've organized them just a little bit, and haven't bothered to include any links to official websites of specific distilleries, since those are pretty easy to find by searching. Hopefully this can become one of those add yours / edit original post threads...
> 
> *General Scotch:*
> The Scotch Blog
> ...


Thanks for compiling those sites. That reminds me, it's been a long time since I've had some good whisky - now I know where to look.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice collection. :al


----------

